# Seeking gamers in Klamath Falls



## Tuzon Thume (May 22, 2005)

Is there anybody out there...just not if you can read this...is there anyone home?

 Please respond here.


----------



## gallio (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey.  e-mail me at miserably_content@yahoo.com  I'm looking for other tabletop players here in klamath.


----------



## gigz (Sep 15, 2005)

*Moving there soon...*

Unfortunatly, I find myself moving from the gaming mecca of Portland OR to Klamath Falls in the next 2 to 6 months. If you are still looking (or are in need of another player in an existing group) email me: lordgigz at yahoo dot com


----------



## Tuzon Thume (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys thanks for responding. 
let me know when you'd like to get it going. I can DM or play either way.
I can probably provide another player or two in the guise of my kids. Are you doods studes at oit?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Dec 16, 2005)

Medford too far?


----------



## Batman (Jul 21, 2006)

Did you guys ever get this going? I don't how far Klamath is from Medford but I'm desperate for a game!!


----------



## Tuzon Thume (Dec 8, 2007)

nope, still looking for a game. kfalls is about an hour east of MFR. I'd love to do a Living Greyhawk campaign playing once a week, approx 2 hr sessions. We'd need about 4 players and 1 DM. I am a herald level GM at rpga. Good place to start would be a Living Greyhawk intro mod for the Duchy of Urnst. I have tried twice to obtain the scenario through rpga with no luck. It might be easier if I had registered players when I schedule the event.


----------



## Tuzon Thume (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok... I've got a paper copy of the ' A knight on the town' [URD7-s01] intro mod and the reporting sheets. I also have some mail in cards to enroll players to rpga but I'd recommend you sign up at wizards.com/rpga (faster and easier). if you are interested in playing. contact me here, at tuzonthume@hotmail.com or 541-545-6832 ask for Paul.


----------



## King-Panda (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey. If the offer is still up, I'd be willing to play/co-DM. I've got about 7 years exp doing both, mostly in 3E up. I'm wondering about the session time though. I take it the 2 hour cap relates to job/parenting duties? It's not a big deal, just a bit of a gas-guzzler to drive 2 hours there and back for 2 hours of playtime.


----------



## Tuzon Thume (Dec 22, 2007)

King-Panda said:
			
		

> Hey. If the offer is still up, I'd be willing to play/co-DM. I've got about 7 years exp doing both, mostly in 3E up. I'm wondering about the session time though. I take it the 2 hour cap relates to job/parenting duties? It's not a big deal, just a bit of a gas-guzzler to drive 2 hours there and back for 2 hours of playtime.





I'm flexible. I'm just fishing for interest.


----------

